# Mansfield, OH show May 12



## accountantadam (Apr 16, 2012)

I know its still almost a month out yet, but anyone planning on going to the Mansfield show? My wife and I are expecting our 2nd child right about that time, so still up in the air on whether I'm gonna be able to go.


----------



## jpabst (Apr 26, 2012)

Congratulations on your soon to be New Arrival! we have five kids! I would love to be able to go to the bottle show in Mansfield, but there is no chance of that. The bottling company I am interested in is from Hamilton, OH the J Pabst & Sons Co
 This was my husbands Grandfather's Company and I am trying to surprise him with a collection of items from the Company. 
 Let me know if you know of anything for sale in your area or if you might have anything that you would want to sell. 

 Praying for a beautiful delivery and arrival of your newest addition!!

 In His Hands, 
 Jennifer Pabst


----------



## accountantadam (Apr 26, 2012)

Jennifer - Thank you! I'll definitely keep an eye out for anything from there.

 Looks like our little guy is gonna make an early arrival, so I've been given the green light to go. Anybody else planning on going? Anybody gonna be set up there? I'd love to put some faces with names.


----------



## Brains (Apr 26, 2012)

depending on my work schedule, i'll make the scene for a short while.  I'll be looking for insulators of course, and what ever i can find that i determine to be... "cheap"
 ...i like ohio druggist bottles and sodas...and big old porcelain insulators


----------



## druggistnut (May 10, 2012)

I'll be at the Mansfield show. Going to do the early buy-in. That entitles you to shop dealer tables Friday, 3-6 PM, eat dinner and get in early Saturday morning.
 Jennifer, I will watch for J. Pabst bottles for you.
 Hey Brain, I have a really big porcelain insulator I'll take a pic of tomorrow. If you want it, I can bring it along.
 Bill


----------



## jays emporium (May 10, 2012)

I plan to come to the Mansfield show to shop on Saturday.  We are in Brimfield, Ma for the antique show until 10 AM Friday morning and then drive to Ohio, so the schedule is a little tight for getting there on time.  I have never been to an Ohio bottle show before, looking forward to seeing some different bottles.
 Jay from Texas


----------



## accountantadam (May 10, 2012)

Almost show time!! It'll probably be 9:30 or 10 saturday morning before I get there. I'm hoping to add a couple greenfield pharmacy bottles to the collection. I dont think I have much to bring along to sell/trade, the only thing I have thats decent is a taka kola bottle.


----------



## JayBeck (May 10, 2012)

I will be heading down to Mansfield tomorrow afternoon. I'm bringing along a large selection of ACL & embossed soda bottles along with a few nice fruit jars and a few beers, meds, etc. It's always fun to meet fellow ABN members so look for my table filled with ACL sodas in the Arts & Crafts building.

 Adam: Is your Taka Kola bottle from Ohio? I'll have a few things from Toledo with me so make sure to stop by to take a look.


----------



## accountantadam (May 10, 2012)

JayBeck - My taka kola is from Hillsboro, NC. I'll definitely look you up while I'm there. I'm also gonna bring a few milks for a guy to look at. Are you gonna have that sca pint with you that I looked at in Columbus? Any new toledo hutches?

 Anybody else gonna set up there?


----------



## Brains (May 10, 2012)

bill- i wasn't able to get work off this weekend (i actually sorta forgot when the show was... so i forgot to call off -_- ) but you can still bring your insulator, or at least i'd like to see a picture of it.  Maybe you've got the incredibly rare and incredibly illusive... actually old multipart that's not a modern one or somethin' eh?


----------



## JayBeck (May 10, 2012)

Adam: I am bringing the quart sca Red Key jar with me to the show. I will have a few other nice jars on my table too...I am still trying to decide which ones. Unfortunately I have not found any other hutches from Toledo since the Columbus show. I might have a couple Toledo crown top beers in my dollar boxes. Bring some ACL sodas if you have any others besides the ultra rare ($96 on Ebay!?) Checker bottle. See you at the show!


----------



## jpabst (May 10, 2012)

Thank you for keeping an eye out for any J Pabst bottles, that is beyond kind! If you run across any, please let me know. I would be very happy to buy the bottle(s) plus give you a finders fee of your asking plus shipping of course. This is if you are willing and able. Otherwise I would like to maybe pass on my information to you and you can give it to the collectors that have the bottles. 
 I guess what I am saying is you let me know how you would want to do this and I am in!! I found a collector that was able to give me a lot of info and he actually has quite a few bottles, but is not willing to part with them. 
 Let me know!


----------



## Ohio Rob (May 11, 2012)

No baseball game to coach this year, so it looks like I will be attending the show.  I'll swing by the arts and crafts building.  Hoping to find a few Massillon bottles.


----------



## druggistnut (May 12, 2012)

Hey Jay,
 Are you bringing any Michigan ACL's? 
 Any idea what a Harvest Beverages (picture of pumpkin and I think a scarecrow) goes for? orange AL, very nice condition. He one very good one and one with some paint fade.


 Brian-- I didn't bring it but will get pics after I get home from the trip (next week). I believe a Fisher's sold today here for $5K

 Jennifer--- I didn't see one today but it was bedlam, trying to get stuff as it was going out on tables.  I have a cople guys in mind for tommorow, who had LOTS of beers on their tables.

 Bill


----------



## jays emporium (May 12, 2012)

This was my first Ohio bottle show and I loved it.  I was there buying bottles all day today, Sat.  I bought 9 colored blob top sodas, some picture Hutchinsons, some cures and medicines and drugstores, one Washington/Taylor historical flask, a nice milkglass Lithaur Stomach Bitters, 3 amber Cokes, a Merry Christmas mini jug for my wife for Mother's Day.  Spent about a grand on about 50 bottles.  Supposed to be buying for resale but I'm going to keep many of these.  I'll post some pics from our trip when I return to Texas in about 10 days.
 Someone told me this show used to be bigger but I was quite impressed with it.  In fact, in my opinion, the quality of bottles available and number of dealers was better than the National show in Memphis last year.


----------



## accountantadam (May 13, 2012)

I agree jay - great show. I ended up with 4 jars and a milk, and 3 toledo advertising pieces. Wasn't as much southern ohio stuff there as I would have liked, but definitely lots of great bottles. Wish I would have gotten to meet more forum members there. We'll have to plan a meet up next year for everyone who's attending


----------



## accountantadam (May 13, 2012)

And I almost forgot, thanks jaybeck for pointing me in the direction of those buckeye beer coasters!


----------



## druggistnut (May 14, 2012)

Here is a pic of Jason (JayBeck) and I at the Mansfield show. We had a nice visit.
 I ran in to a lot of good folks--- Ron Wood, Martin VanZant, Bill Granger, Rick Long, Keith Leeders and many others.

 Jen,
 I could not find one Pabst bottle but passed your info on to several folks who claimed to have some at home. I told them how to contact you on ABN.
 I DID see a PABST bottle from Wheeling that I didn't get a pic of. Not sure if it was related to J. Pabst.


----------



## druggistnut (May 14, 2012)

Looking at that pic reminded me of something.
 This is the first bottle show I have ever seen Amish buying bottles. Thought that was cool.
 Bill


----------



## accountantadam (May 14, 2012)

I agree bill - saw quite a few amish there as well. Funny you should post that picture, I'm in the background. Over toward the left, right behind the lady in the gray shirt. I'm looking quite hard at the lion coffee trade card I ended up buying.


----------



## jpabst (May 15, 2012)

Thank you very much for looking and for passing along my information. That was very kind of you. Now that I know about the bottle shows, I will have to try to get to one!
 If you are looking for specific things, let me know, my husband and I go to a lot of estate sales, garage sales, antique markets and flea markets here in Missouri. I am near Kansas City, I would be happy to keep an eye out for anything of interest to you.
 Jennifer Pabst


----------

